# Percussion



## omc_29 (Aug 13, 2021)

What's the usual/standard percussion setup on a score? If I have 2 percussionists in Orchestra is it ok to just have 5 line staffs listed percussion 1 and percussion 2 and then just list instruments on staff like the picture attached or is their any better/more preferred ways to notate percussion?


----------



## Woodie1972 (Aug 14, 2021)

I would advice to check a Hal Leonard score to see how they do it. I think this is a pretty good standard how modern score printing is done.


----------



## Woodie1972 (Aug 14, 2021)

Personally I would write the snare drum on the 1st staff and cymbal and bass drum on the 2nd, but that's my preference.

If your intention is to write parts for two percussionists, you should know that your excerpt is now written for three players, unless you write that cymbal and bass drum are to be played by one player. If this is a yes, then indicate a so-called mandolin roll for cymbal, which means that the player uses two soft mallets in one hand (one below and one above the edge of the cymbal), being able to create a good crescendo. Other hand can then hold a bass drum stick and play the note.
This is not ideal, but is also not that difficult and should be doable after some practice, if your player hasn't done this before.

Oh, and yes: always use a 5-line staff; the person who decided that untuned percussion can be written on a single line staff, should be sewed as it reads terrible. I'm a professional percussionist in a symphonic orchestra and I hate it when I have to play my parts from a single line staff. I can't really explain it what it is, but somehow it simply reads terrible.


----------



## Bollen (Aug 17, 2021)

My advice would be to get the excellent How To Write For Percussion by Solomon, But in short. 5 lines is fine, you only need to concern yourself with the playability of the part i.e. one percussion staff will be read by one player, so you have to make sure they can reach and do everything you ask. Always best to discuss it with them if you can. And if you can't look at pictures of the standard percussion arrangement on stage and figure out where they need to stand. Percussionists are amazing and they can do quite the ballet behind those tin cans...


----------

